# Has anyone a daughter who hunts?



## Alec Swan (10 January 2013)

..... and would like a never used 1932 made spectacular pressy?

It would be nice if I knew who you were,  and what I have was going to a good home,  but if it's a total stranger,  that's fine too!! 

PM if you'd prefer.

Alec.


----------



## CrazyMare (10 January 2013)

No, but I'm sure lots of us ARE daughters....!? Lol


----------



## arizonahoney (10 January 2013)

Curiouser and curiouser! I am child-sized and female and somebody's daughter...can I apply?


----------



## Posie (10 January 2013)

Same as arizonahoney! Am intrigued! I'm under 21 (just) does that count as a child?


----------



## redmone (10 January 2013)

I've got an 11 year old pony mad daughter who WANTS to hunt if that's any help! Maybe when the next lot of kids/beginners hunts come round! X


----------



## Bedlam (10 January 2013)

I have a daughter who hunts sporadically when she can - exercises hunt horses as a weekend job......I'll PM you as I'm intrigued.....!


----------



## EllieandGeorge (10 January 2013)

I'm 15 and hunt whenever I have a suitable horse... currently hoping for a new one so I can go and have a really good hunting season next year


----------



## Angelbones (10 January 2013)

I do, I have a 13 yr old who has been hunting since lead rein. Unfortunately as my horse is off for ever and ever she has to go on her own but seems to manage very well, but the others kids are all thrusters and she's not so ends up being on terminal gate duty   She survived this jump - only to be wiped off on the wing mirror of a parked car


----------



## Boxers (10 January 2013)

I have an 18 yr old daughter who hunts just about every Saturday for the last 5 seasons.  She's very bold and usually at the front with the Field Master.  I'm pretty sure she would love a spectacular pressie!

I can't wait to find out what it is!


----------



## Alec Swan (10 January 2013)

EllieandGeorge said:



			I'm 15 and hunt whenever I have a suitable horse... currently hoping for a new one so I can go and have a really good hunting season next year 

Click to expand...

So many to chose from;  I have a beautiful hunting whip,  with the silver collar engraved E.C.H.  Cranleigh House  1932.  The engraving is as sharp as the day that it was inscribed,  and the whip is original.  There are no whips made today which are anywhere near as beautiful as this.  I'm certain that it has never been used.

With care and some attention,  it will last you for the rest of your hunting days,  it's one of those rare collectables,  which is also of use.

Whilst we shouldn't have conditions attached to gifts,  there's one with this one.  You must never sell it,  and should you ever tire of Hunting,  or the whip itself,  then you must do as I have done,  gift it to another.

Is that a deal?  If it is,  then PM me your address,  and I shall send it off to you,  and I hope that you gain as much pleasure from using it,  as I have from looking at it!

Alec.


----------



## littlemisslauren (10 January 2013)

I_shot_Santa said:



			So many to chose from;  I have a beautiful hunting whip,  with the silver collar engraved E.C.H.  Cranleigh House  1932.  The engraving is as sharp as the day that it was inscribed,  and the whip is original.  There are no whips made today which are anywhere near as beautiful as this.  I'm certain that it has never been used.

With care and some attention,  it will last you for the rest of your hunting days,  it's one of those rare collectables,  which is also of use.

Whilst we shouldn't have conditions attached to gifts,  there's one with this one.  You must never sell it,  and should you ever tire of Hunting,  or the whip itself,  then you must do as I have done,  gift it to another.

Is that a deal?  If it is,  then PM me your address,  and I shall send it off to you,  and I hope that you gain as much pleasure from using it,  as I have from looking at it!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec you do realise you have just asked a 15 year old girl to give her address to a complete stranger?


----------



## Angelbones (10 January 2013)

I_shot_Santa said:



			So many to chose from;  I have a beautiful hunting whip,  with the silver collar engraved E.C.H.  Cranleigh House  1932.  The engraving is as sharp as the day that it was inscribed,  and the whip is original.  There are no whips made today which are anywhere near as beautiful as this.  I'm certain that it has never been used.

With care and some attention,  it will last you for the rest of your hunting days,  it's one of those rare collectables,  which is also of use.

Whilst we shouldn't have conditions attached to gifts,  there's one with this one.  You must never sell it,  and should you ever tire of Hunting,  or the whip itself,  then you must do as I have done,  gift it to another.

Is that a deal?  If it is,  then PM me your address,  and I shall send it off to you,  and I hope that you gain as much pleasure from using it,  as I have from looking at it!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

What a wonderful thing to do Alec  We all know these whips don't come cheap and finding a good one is hard. I approve of your conditions too! Well done to the lucky recipient, I'm sure you'll look very dapper with it too and of course you'll be expected to be a pro at gates now


----------



## VOM (10 January 2013)

That's a lovely lovely thing to do Alec, I hope it finds a worthy home. 

It's so easy these days to just go out and buy the look, so to be gifted something with history like this is special and to be treasured.


----------



## JenHunt (10 January 2013)

Lovely. Just lovely. 

That's how I came by my hunting whip.I was given it by a friend of the family for my 18th. It's probably technically a mans whip (but as a non hunting, non horsey person they weren't to know), but it's beautifully balanced and engraved (I forget what it says, and its on my saddle) and I shall treasure it until I give up hunting.


----------



## noodle_ (10 January 2013)

littlemisslauren said:



			Alec you do realise you have just asked a 15 year old girl to give her address to a complete stranger?
		
Click to expand...

no he didnt - he asked anyone who has a daughter....therefore parent


----------



## EllieandGeorge (10 January 2013)

I_shot_Santa said:



			So many to chose from;  I have a beautiful hunting whip,  with the silver collar engraved E.C.H.  Cranleigh House  1932.  The engraving is as sharp as the day that it was inscribed,  and the whip is original.  There are no whips made today which are anywhere near as beautiful as this.  I'm certain that it has never been used.

With care and some attention,  it will last you for the rest of your hunting days,  it's one of those rare collectables,  which is also of use.

Whilst we shouldn't have conditions attached to gifts,  there's one with this one.  You must never sell it,  and should you ever tire of Hunting,  or the whip itself,  then you must do as I have done,  gift it to another.

Is that a deal?  If it is,  then PM me your address,  and I shall send it off to you,  and I hope that you gain as much pleasure from using it,  as I have from looking at it!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly is  And don't worry - I have parental permission! Thank you very very much!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (11 January 2013)

Lovely gift & conditions Alec! And very lucky recipitant! 

Pics when you get it EllieandGeroge?


----------



## Old Bat (11 January 2013)

What a great gift! And a lovely thing to do Alec, and good conditions, too. Looking forward to pics EllieandGeorge!


----------



## monkeybum13 (11 January 2013)

That's a lovely gift Alec! 
Damn my mum who is also on HHO for not being quick enough


----------



## EllieandGeorge (11 January 2013)

I will post pictures when It arrives, it will be my first proper hunting whip! Thankyou very much Alec


----------



## Double_choc_lab (11 January 2013)

sorry monkey bum  Alec that is a lovely thing to do


----------



## OEH (11 January 2013)

That's one of the nicest things I've seen on the Internet. How lovely. What a lucky girl.


----------



## mirage (11 January 2013)

What a lovely,kind thing to do.I wish I'd seen this as I've got a 7 year old and a 9 year old daughter who hunt.I bought one whip before Christmas and couldn't find another,so have hidden the first one away until I can give them both one.


----------



## Jesstickle (12 January 2013)

That's lovely of you Alec. 

I asked my Mother if I could have hers. Nope. She sold it, along with her custom made hunt coat with her hunt buttons still attached, when she was about 25 and had no money. 

The woman is a pleb


----------



## VOM (12 January 2013)

Alec, I did try to reply twice to your PM but there's nothing showing up in my sent messages folder. Anyway just so you know I did try and reply to you.


----------



## Alec Swan (12 January 2013)

VOM said:



			Alec, I did try to reply twice to your PM but there's nothing showing up in my sent messages folder. Anyway just so you know I did try and reply to you.
		
Click to expand...

A PM is en route.

a.


----------

